# Merry Christmas...!!



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2015)

From me, to all of you and yours, a very Merry Christmas, my dear friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Holidays Jan and to all my fellow reprobates as well.




Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Jan! And a Happy, Healthy 2016 (with a completed He219 as well)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2015)

Sam e to you and yours amigo!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 24, 2015)

From me Richard ("the wishor") to you my friends all around the World ("hereinafter called the wishee"), please accept without obligation, implied or implicit, our best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, politically correct, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral, celebration of the winter solstice holiday and Christmas, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all ... and a financially successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2015, but with due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures or sects, and having regard to the race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith, choice of computer platform or dietary preference of the wishee. By accepting this greeting you are bound by these terms that: 
• This greeting is subject to further clarification or withdrawal
• This greeting is freely transferable provided that no alteration shall be made to the original greeting and that the proprietary rights of the wishor are acknowledged.
• This greeting implies no promise by the wishor to actually implement any of the wishes.
• This greeting may not be enforceable in certain jurisdictions and/or the restrictions herein may not be binding upon certain wishees in certain jurisdictions and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wishor.
• This greeting is warranted to perform as reasonably may be expected within the usual application of good tidings, for a period of one year or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first.
• The wishor warrants this greeting only for the limited replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wishor
From everyone at my House - Where we promise you plain English, not jargon (but we made an exception in this case!)
Merry Christmas All
Richard

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all as well as a Happy Festivus!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## imalko (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2015)

MERRY KWANZUKKAHCHRISYULE to all


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all!!!!! Going to be a quiet one here, working Friday,Sat and Sun 8am till midnight on call coverage,blah


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2015)

Hope you all have a great time on this festive holiday, a day little different to any other day in my town - with the exception of less bl**dy Police cars playing 'Kojak' with their sirens !


----------



## pbehn (Dec 24, 2015)

Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all here, I wish everyone the best and hope this coming year brings better things for all of us.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas boys and our few select girls! Have a safe holiday!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2015)

God Jul! (Happy Yule)!

Til Árs ok Frídr! (To the New Year, and Peace!)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2015)

And Весела Коледа to you, Jan!


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 25, 2015)

Un Joyeux Noël à tous et à ceux que vous aimez, et de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année...
A Merry Christmas to all and to those you love, and happy holidays year-end...


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Dec 25, 2015)

Cheers! Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2015)

Just to add my Christmas greetings to everyone. Hope everyone got what they wished for.

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays, whichever you prefer....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, and dreams of peace on Earth.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Catch22 (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2015)

Happy holidays Cory.



Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Merry Christmas, and dreams of peace on Earth.



What happened with "dreams of C-Stoff, T-Stoff and a handful of Judys" old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

Ah, well, two Judies brought me a bottle of each and .... yes darling, I'll be there in a minute ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2015)

Carry on...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

merry Christmas to all from down under....and Happy Holidays to those with time off....like me...


----------



## A4K (Dec 26, 2015)

Boldog Karácsonyt és egy Boldog új évet kivánunk!
We wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Hope to be able to be around a bit more often this year (and to be able to do some bloody modelmaking...!)

Evan, Ivett and Noah


----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2015)

Yup, tis over, and Santa is headed back to the N. Pole and the "Elves"


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmm. Methinks I'll apply for the job of Elf and Safety Inspector ...... I've got me coat, and me hat ..........


----------



## A4K (Dec 26, 2015)

Let me know if you need an assistant Terry!


----------

